# Google Talk Plugin



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 24, 2013)

There is only one thing that I really use a lot and I would like to see it on FreeBSD. I chat with a camera with my girlfriend using Google Talk. Every time I spend time on a laptop with Windows installed to do my job and I don't like that. The Google Talk plugin exists on Linux but not on FreeBSD. And I have no idea how to hack it to make it run on my machine. Any effort here?


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu.html

You need a fedora system to start.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Image/Linux/CentOS55

Vermaden gets credit from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=37868


----------



## segfault (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you tried Homer Video Conferencing? Just looking into this today myself. No port for it (yet) but it is supposedly built to support FreeBSD according to http://www.homer-conferencing.com/live/changelog.html and 
http://www.homer-conferencing.com/en/faq.html.


----------



## Nukama (Mar 26, 2013)

I had problems running this several months ago with following error message:

"FATAL: kernel too old" -> "fix" PR kern/159646

Not sure if there's been progress in this area.


----------



## sossego (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay. I just thought about and remembered this.
 Have you tried using Xen, Virtualbox, or qemu?

1. Install Debian base system only.
2. Create the X environment.
3. Rebuild the kernel with the hertz rate at 1000.
4. The browser:
 a. Download firefox source.
 b. Download libraries and others for building.
 c. Build firefox.
 d. Download Google talk plugin for Debian.
 e. Install libraries and other necessary parts.
5. Set the Virtual machine for sharing hardware.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 30, 2013)

All this just to talk with my girlfriend? Something less complex? Why we have not ported yet Linux google talk plugin using Linux emulation?


----------



## bbzz (Mar 30, 2013)

Why not? If these steps:

1. Install Debian base system only.
 2. Create the X environment.
 3. Rebuild the kernel with the hertz rate at 1000.
 4. The browser:
 a. Download firefox source.
 b. Download libraries and others for building.
 c. Build firefox.
 d. Download Google talk plugin for Debian.
 e. Install libraries and other necessary parts.
 5. Set the Virtual machine for sharing hardware.

don't say 'I Love You', I don't know what does. You can even share your experience about installing this and both have a hard laugh. Fun.


----------



## sossego (Mar 30, 2013)

That was rich, dude.


----------



## da1 (Apr 18, 2013)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Why not?



This is why.


----------



## Nulani (Apr 18, 2013)

Pidgin is capable of Google Talk Video and Voice, these days, I believe. It should be possible to use that?


----------



## fonz (Apr 18, 2013)

*Sorry for the bad joke, but I just couldn't resist ;-)*



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I chat with a camera with my girlfriend using Google Talk.


What are you doing with a girlfriend, I thought you were engaged? :O:e


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes. But my girlfriend until now was living in the island were I was going for vacations and I went November there, she came for Christmas, is with me now in Athens, we will be together all the summer in the island (were I go for vacations from my 4 years old) and will come back to Athens September to live permanently with me in Athens. I live in Athens. My girlfriend not until now at least. In the near future will.


----------

